# Looking for input on Deft clear spray lacquer



## dansnow (May 8, 2013)

Usually I use Lowe's Valspar clear spray lacquer both gloss and satin for my projects. However I just found that my local store no longer carriers the satin. I have a project almost due for delivery and need to find an alternative. I tested it on a scrap piece and it seems to be okay, just takes a bit longer to dry than the valspar. Urethane doesn't work well in my unheated shop, so that's not really an option.

Just wondering what folks think of it.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I use it all the time. I prefer the satin over the gloss. You will love the Deft Lacquer.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Also, just noticed we are neighbors. Im in Carmichael.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

+1 What JJ said. All of my projects have been finished with either Gloss or Satin. Check 'em out if you like.
Mike


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Dan, I use the Deft Satin spray lacquer on all of my smaller projects and my frames. I usually use 4 coats and can get it done with about 20 to 30 min. between coats….


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*+1 Jumbojack*, I have used others but Deft is the best I have used!


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

+1jumbojack, Yep hard to use other finishes in the winter. Rattle can works well.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Usually i buy the Deft satin brushing lacquer in the quart can. I spray it from my Critter. It says on the label 'do not spray', but I think this is to appease the air quality folks. The Critter is an inexpensive siphon type rig. It does a great job with lacquer.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

What jumbo jack said. I add maybe 10% lacquer thinner and spray away. Been doing it since the 80's.
Mike


----------



## dansnow (May 8, 2013)

So far have to say I'm pretty impressed with the stuff. Followed recommendations on the can, 4 light coats, and very pleased with the results.

Thanks for the input folks.


----------



## zazz (Sep 29, 2009)

Go to Ace Hardware they have it in the spray can
ZAZZ


----------



## levan (Mar 30, 2010)

You might try Watco. Made by rust-oleum works great for me.


----------



## rrww (Aug 12, 2012)

I use a lot of watco its good.


----------



## keninblaine (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm finishing the first project I've done in many years, and things have changed a lot over those years in terms of available products. I have been trying to match the finish on my new built-in L-shaped desk to the existing built-in book case in the same room, which is finished in a matte lacquer. When I couldn't find sprayable matte lacquer anywhere, I went with both Deft and Watco satin aerosols. I couldn't see much difference between them, and they both went on well. The Deft is more available in my area, at places like True Value Hardware, Home Depot, etc. After a few coats, I decided the satin had too much sheen, so I finally found an aerosol product at Grizzly that is "flat", so I've been putting it on for the final 1 or 2 coats to keep the sheen down a little.

I must say I am impressed with lacquer products (other than the fumes and the need for a good mask and ventilation), including the toner I sprayed (HVLP) on, and the stain after that, followed by the clear coats. I like being able to apply multiple coats of clear lacquer, with light sanding with 600 between coats, ending up with an extremely smooth surface. I have been doing all this during the wettest and coolest time of year here in the PNW, and everything seems to be fine. My garage is unheated except for a space heater I use to try to keep it to around 60 degrees. But I turn it off and ventilate the garage (with cool humid air) when spraying lacquer and for the following couple of hours before turning the heater back on.


----------

